# Too much offset??



## johng (May 14, 2009)

OK experts - shed some light if possible please!

I understand the principle of having offset clubs, allows more time for the face to square before impact - straighten shots out (?) I believe.

now what happens of after lessons and practice your swing is far better and you don't need the offset so much?

reason i ask is that i've had lessons - improved, gained distance etc but am now noticing that a lot of my shots end up going left, some straight pulls, most after what i believe is a decent swing. Is this the offset closing the face at impact?

any clarification gratefully received.

many thanks,
John.


----------



## RGDave (May 15, 2009)

OK experts - shed some light if possible please!

I understand the principle of having offset clubs, allows more time for the face to square before impact - straighten shots out (?) I believe.

now what happens of after lessons and practice your swing is far better and you don't need the offset so much?

reason i ask is that i've had lessons - improved, gained distance etc but am now noticing that a lot of my shots end up going left, some straight pulls, most after what i believe is a decent swing. Is this the offset closing the face at impact?

any clarification gratefully received.

many thanks,
John.
		
Click to expand...

It may sound like cow dung, but every time I've played with offset clubs, I've struggled with the ball going left at the end or hooking. Basically, although I slice the odd drive, my irons are fairly straight and for my game, I do better with minimal offset. 

My personal belief is that (like draw bias clubs) if you are generally on path and get the face square, then anti-slice technologies are bad news.......this includes offset irons.


----------



## Sportbilly (May 16, 2009)

Hi John

Firstly im no expert, but i have recently had the same problem that you describe.

I currently use a R7 draw driver, which helped with my slice when i first started a year ago. Over the last few months i have been hitting the ball further and more consistantly with my irons but it had a similar negative effect to my driving.

I have recently improved the situation by trying to hitting accross the far side of the ball on the downswing(trying to concentrate on a in to out path i think).

As i said im no expert, but through trial and error this has improved my driving with my draw biased club, usually hitting straight or draw.

hope this helps

Hcp 22


----------



## haplesshacker (May 16, 2009)

Again, no expert. But I have the same issue.

I can't use my draw bias driver anymore, and I'm having to really work at trying to get rid of my hook.

I did try some forgiving 'better player' clubs recently on a demo day. I was hitting them predominately straight or very slight draw.

My current irons are offset model. but When I do strike them well, I'm really happy with them. But am I correcting something that I wouldn't need to correct with less offset clubs?

Too much thinking me thinks!!


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2009)

OK experts - shed some light if possible please!

I understand the principle of having offset clubs, allows more time for the face to square before impact - straighten shots out (?) I believe.

now what happens of after lessons and practice your swing is far better and you don't need the offset so much?
		
Click to expand...

If I was that sure about my swing I would buy new clubs without the offset (or less offset).. after testing them out first to ensure that I could strike them sweetly without the offset. In essence it would be no different to someone starting with cavity clubs and moving onto forged blades as their game improves.

regards...


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

I had an MD driver with a draw bias.
Kept hitting massive duck hooks with it.
Went over to the G10 and it's all sweetness and light


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2009)

When I got back into golf after a few years out I changed my Ping i3's for a set of X-20's as I wasn't getting results. Started hiting the ball well again. then the swing improved and - as above - everything started hooking. Not something I've ever had to contend with in the past as bad shots were always slices.
Changed clubs again to the X-20 Tour. Less offset and Bingo back to straight shots.


----------



## RGDave (May 17, 2009)

When I got back into golf after a few years out I changed my Ping i3's for a set of X-20's as I wasn't getting results. Started hiting the ball well again. then the swing improved and - as above - everything started hooking. Not something I've ever had to contend with in the past as bad shots were always slices.
Changed clubs again to the X-20 Tour. Less offset and Bingo back to straight shots.
		
Click to expand...

Well put mate.

I think it's a common story. If you are a straight hitter (i.e. a slice/hook is just a mistake, as opposed to a permanent flaw) and you (for whatever reason) use seriously offset clubs the result (once the swing is back on track) is
bound to be balls tweaking left.

I guess it depends on how "effective" offset irons are in helping someone who is a tiny bit open most of the time get it spot on.


----------

